# APA....Non-Profit Organisation



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Never noticed until here today that the facebook group ran by these truth twisters states openly that they are a non-profit organisation......seems these idiots can't even be honest about this 

https://www.facebook.com/APAWild?ref=ts


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

They are a not for profit limited company, in essences what that means it means is the company does not make a profit, not they don’t pay themselves a salary, expenses and other perks….!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

APA are registered as a charity as well as their other 'arm'.

Charity overview

what their charitable activities are is not clear to me, but they get away with being complete gits by waving the charity flag.

always thought it would be worth reporting them to the charity commission and surprised it hasn't been done.

Making a complaint about a charity

:whistling2:


----------

